# Come for a ride on the top of  a London Bus and drive  over Tower bridge



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Furryanimal (Jun 2, 2021)

I’ve been under it but never over it...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 2, 2021)

Great video!! Thanks for sharing...

I noticed the abundance of cargo vans and no pick up trucks like here in the States..Also bikes are not allowed on walkways..


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 2, 2021)

I can’t watch the video on my phone, will try again later with the laptop

one memory from London... I was waiting outside one of those little shops while my friend Linda was making a purchase. At one point the motor traffic thinned out and for a brief second there were no automobiles on the street. Then around the corner came a black, glass-sided horse-drawn hearse, complete with black horses and driver in black livery and a top hat.

I felt like I’d fallen thru a wormhole into Charles Dickens’ London!


----------



## Been There (Jun 2, 2021)

While in London, I have noticed a lot of those red buses and taxis. Great city, but very expensive. 
Thanks for the video.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 2, 2021)

The solid steel teardrop shaped thingies sitting on the left of the walkway must be safety blocks to prevent another act of terror from being committed using a vehicle to run pedestrians over crossing the bridge?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2021)

Been There said:


> While in London, I have noticed a lot of those red buses and taxis. Great city, but very expensive.
> Thanks for the video.


But the transport is cheap...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I can’t watch the video on my phone, will try again later with the laptop
> 
> one memory from London... I was waiting outside one of those little shops while my friend Linda was making a purchase. At one point the motor traffic thinned out and for a brief second there were no automobiles on the street. Then around the corner came a black, glass-sided horse-drawn hearse, complete with black horses and driver in black livery and a top hat.
> 
> I felt like I’d fallen thru a wormhole into Charles Dickens’ London!


yes it's very often the way funeral cortège's are, especially in London...  everyone makes way for the dead...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> I’ve been under it but never over it...


I've done both...in fact just summer before last I took the cable car across the river then the  commuter boat from the Dome  across to the Tower of London


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> Great video!! Thanks for sharing...
> 
> I noticed the abundance of cargo vans and no pick up trucks like here in the States..Also bikes are not allowed on walkways..


we do have lots of pick up trucks.. probably more out in the suburbs than in the city


----------



## Chet (Jun 2, 2021)

Been there and done that while on leave back in the '60s. I enjoyed the visit. I wonder if much has changed since then?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2021)

Chet said:


> Been there and done that while on leave back in the '60s. I enjoyed the visit. I wonder if much has changed since then?


you betcha..  London is not the place of the 60's.. for the worse in many ways and yet for the better in much more ways ...you can see straight away by looking at that video just how much transport has changed .. no back door route-master buses.. no old style hackney cabs... no mini skirts or bell-bottoms..


----------



## asp3 (Jun 2, 2021)

It brings back fond memories of my time in the grand city in Jan/Feb 2019.  I walked across the bridge at least 3 times a week for a morning walk before showering and getting ready for work.  I'd often stop at one end of London Bridge or along the way from there to the Tower to take sunrise pictures.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2021)

asp3 said:


> It brings back fond memories of my time in the grand city in Jan/Feb 2019.  I walked across the bridge at least 3 times a week for a morning walk before showering and getting ready for work.  I'd often stop at one end of London Bridge or along the way from there to the Tower to take sunrise pictures.
> 
> View attachment 167718


yes very often non Brits  get London Bridge and tower bridge mixed up..... 

The last time I was on London bridge was 2019 as well.. not been there since lockdown...


----------



## asp3 (Jun 2, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yes very often non Brits  get London Bridge and tower bridge mixed up.....
> 
> The last time I was on London bridge was 2019 as well.. not been there since lockdown...



My walk was usually across the Tower, down to the London, back over that (taking pictures of the Tower at sunrise) and then back towards the Tower and back to my hotel which was off to the north up near the Aldgate East tube station.


----------



## Been There (Jun 3, 2021)

It was my desire to take a ride down the Thames, but I didn't have the time. For me, the most appealing thing that I found about London was its history. I couldn't get enough. I enjoy going into most cities, if for no other reason than to enjoy the culture. Fascinating, I think.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2021)

Been There said:


> It was my desire to take a ride down the Thames, but I didn't have the time. For me, the most appealing thing that I found about London was its history. I couldn't get enough. I enjoy going into most cities, if for no other reason than to enjoy the culture. Fascinating, I think.


I absolutely agree.... where do you live ?


----------



## Been There (Jun 3, 2021)

For now, I live on Northern Virginia, just outside of D.C. I am looking to move out of this congested, over populated, heavy traffic area. 
Here is a very short catch-up on me, if interested. 
ME


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2021)

Been There said:


> For now, I live on Northern Virginia, just outside of D.C. I am looking to move out of this congested, over populated, heavy traffic area.
> Here is a very short catch-up on me, if interested.
> ME


Read it... thanks. Don't worry politics are forbidden in this forum... so you won't get embroiled in that.

Pleased to have you one board..

if you click on your own name, then click on ''about' on the blue banner.. you can fill in as much info about yourself as you're prepared to share..


----------



## Been There (Jun 3, 2021)

OK. Thanks for the information, Holly. 
I really enjoyed my trips to your country. Some parts are really beautiful. The people are very gracious and polite. At least the ones that I had the pleasure of meeting were. I spent almost a month in various parts of the island. I enjoyed watching the changing of the Royal Guard. It kind of reminded me of our version that is done at Arlington National Cemetery here in Arlington, Virginia. 

We may be foreign to each other, but our countries are the closest of allies on earth.


----------

